# Perth Gathering/October



## Asher (24/8/04)

Alrighty. I feel its time to organise the next Perth get together.....
Everyone's invited to my place for a day of brewing and drinking
Its nearly October, so pack your felt hats & um-par music CD's  

It seems from comments that a few people may not be able to make the proposed date of Sat 25th September. The only other Saturday (I'm assuming everyone would prefer a Sat arvo thing) I've got free round then is the 9th of October. I'm happy with either of these dates. I know JasonY can't do the 25th, GL is riding the silk pony or something in Asia so don't know when he'll be around.... but would be nice if he could make it since he's got the beer!

The plan is to do something similar to last time at GL's house.
- I'll sort out lunch. i.e. a snaggers etc on the barby.
- BYO favourite beer snack & beers for all to sample...
- GL will hopefully be bringing along some of the Ale we made at his house last time...
- I'll be firing up the brewery and making a 'Very Pale Continental Lager'...Trumer pills style! A keg of which will be put aside for the next get-together,,, hopefully ;-))
- Plan to be doughing in @ around 12:00 noon (should see the brew all done by sunset). All welcome from then on....

So. If your interested in coming along leave a message here & a preference for the date if you have one.

Asher for now...


----------



## JasonY (24/8/04)

Can't make the 25th so 9th for me, if that is too hard for others then don't worry about me 

Look forward to seeing the beast of a brewery! Hopefully swipe some ideas for my setup.


----------



## Batz (24/8/04)

Now you never know , Batz son has just bought a boat that needs to be picked up.....mmmmmm

Sounds interesting


----------



## Goat (24/8/04)

Either is fine for me - can't wait to see the beast in action !


----------



## barfridge (24/8/04)

Either is fine for me, assuming I can coerce SWMBO into driving me.

Btw Asher, in which suburb do you live?


----------



## Asher (24/8/04)

Barfridge,
You've got a month to work on her...
I live close to rail in Vic Park anyway
Asher for now


----------



## deebee (25/8/04)

Either date is fine with me. What about both?

Batz, If there is a real chance you can make it, which date would be better for you?


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/8/04)

GL sneaks into mine office when no-one is looking and uses stolen password to get to internet for a beer chat fix.

Have no idea where I will be either of those dates so you guys choose. Back in Perth next week. 

The AHB ESB was labelled and crated and set aside before I left, so that even if I am not there Goat or Barfridge or someone that side of town can pick it up, so the beer will be there regardless.

So far it sounds like the regulars are up for it. How about a few other Perth brewers coming along. It will be a great day, and we wont have to worry about getting drunk as we just have to press the "start" button on Ashers system and sit back.


----------



## devilsaltarboy (25/8/04)

Im fine with either day, look forward to seeing the brew setup you have got, assuming I havent drained all my mini kegs by then Ill bring some of them along as well.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## BigAl (25/8/04)

I'll be there to help with the brew Asher, as usual i'll be sitting back and drinking your beer and occasionally turning valves that should be left closed, just to keep you on your feet.


----------



## Asher (29/8/04)

The switch is going to have to be flicked on the 25th of September guys….

A close friend has decided to have his Bux on the 9th…
JasonY – If you cant make it and are still keen to get some ideas, I’m brewing a dunkleweizen this Sunday…
Everyone else, start thinking of a beer snack to beat Deebee’s dried anchovy nut stuff…interestingly tasty… It grew on me…

So far the list is:
BigAl (aka Trash-Mash-Al)
Guest Lurker – if he’s in town
AHB-ESB – that’s a beer! 
Devilsaltarboy – his names Peter, not Damien… 
Deebee
Barfridge
Goat
Batz – if your in town swing on by.

Anyone other brewers reading this are also more than welcome

Asher for now..


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/8/04)

GL is back in town and will be doing his best to stay until 25th. Is that grand final weekend? Not that I care being a rugby fan who lost interest in rugby after NZ got hammered by SA. But I think Deebee at least is an aerial ping pong fan. Come on people, first things first, its all about the beer.
KOOK where are you?


----------



## JasonY (30/8/04)

Asher said:


> The switch is going to have to be flicked on the 25th of September guys.


 Bugger  ahh well I can't really turn down a free trip to France (business class at that!) so I will have to look at the pictures instead. Can't make the dunkelwiezen either unfortunately as this weekend is booked out. 

Will have to check out the super brewery next time, maybee by the time I see it mine will be just as automated  

Given it is fairly automated you can discuss the axioms of chaos thoery which Simon used to guide him in the construction of his immersion chiller, I'm sure its presence will be missed on the day :blink: h34r:


----------



## Batz (30/8/04)

Can't be there guys

Will be down in September for a few days , cya then


----------



## deebee (30/8/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> But I think Deebee at least is an aerial ping pong fan. Come on people, first things first, its all about the beer.


 Dockers won't be there. I don't care anymore. *sniff*

I will be there.


----------



## Goat (30/8/04)

I thought there was something odd about you Deebee...... the right team got in.

I saw Mr Kook a week or so ago at the Matilda Bay tasting night (which was very informative BTW). He is leaving our fair shores for the UK on the 12 of Sept. Sounds like a good excuse for a few beers to me.......


----------



## devilsaltarboy (31/8/04)

Will be there no problems, turns fortuitous you chose the 25th september found out I booked oktoberfest at duckstein following weekend. 
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Asher (31/8/04)

Good stuff Peter....

I'm brewing a dunkelweizen this Sat, so a keg of it should be chilled & gassed by the 25th... 14 days from grain to brain...;-)
Since you were in Germany only a few weeks ago I'll be interested to see how it stacks up against the real thing!

No Reinheitsgebot in my backyard though ;-)
Asher for now


----------



## deebee (1/9/04)

Asher, thanks for the PM. Can confirm that I have invited two utter newbies with a view to infecting them with The Bug.

Also. Will bring ikan bilis despite being otherwise a fairly kind and considerate sort of guy.


----------



## Asher (14/9/04)

Ive PM'd everyone on this list with my details for the 25ths get-together..... I'f anyone else is interested just say g'day on this thread and I'll forward you my details.

I'll be between computes for the rest of the week, so will catch up next Monday

Attendees:
BigAl (aka Trash-Mash-Al)
Guest Lurker - if hes in town
AHB-ESB - the beer from last time
Devilsaltarboy - his names Peter, not Damien 
Deebee
Deebee's friends Sarah and Toby
Barfridge
Goat


I plan to dough in @ 12:00. So burners will be lit about 11:30. Bit of water chemistry done before that. (but repeated with sparge water anyway)
Your welcome any time from then on....
We'll be barbing a few snaggers etc when the first person gets hungry and starts cooking;-)

What to bring:
- Bring along your favourite drinking vessel, challis or pot... (I've got plenty if you don't have one...)
- Beer snacks are more than welcome.
- I've got the snaggers & rolls sorted.
- & Offcourse some of yours or someone else's finest to sample
- Don't worry about lugging eskys if you don't want, I'll have plenty of cold storage...


Asher for now


----------



## Batz (14/9/04)

Have a good one guys , wish I could join you

Next time you have one of these I'll send down some Batz brews for you to sample as well

Cheers Batz


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/9/04)

Not that I ever know for sure but its starting to look like I should be in town that weekend and I am looking forward to it. I'll be there by 12 and will be last to leave. The AHB ESB will be there (although it might be at 12 degrees, since the beer fridge currently has a fermenter full of Kirin lager in it).

Two bottles of AHB ESB going to the post office today so Big D can sample the fruits of his labours at the same time as everyone else.


----------



## JasonY (14/9/04)

I was hoping for a sample of the AHB ESB at last nights WCB meet  Hope you all have a good time and wake up with no hangovers. Drink all of Ashers Kirin crown lager


----------



## Asher (14/9/04)

Speaking of the Kirin Crownie....

I got some news from the SABSOSA comp. It's off to the nationals for this 'Australian premium lager' 

Asher for now....


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/9/04)

Well done Asher.

Sorry JasonY, Great Dane training has moved to Monday nights, and according to she who must be obeyed, it takes precedence over brewing club meetings, so you wont see me there much. You never know though, there may a bottle of AHB ESB left to go in your Christmas Case.


----------



## big d (14/9/04)

excellent gl im looking forward to sampling the beers.

congratulations asher on your win in sabsosa and all the best in the nationals

cheers
big d

ps have a good brew day guys wish i could be there


----------



## Asher (23/9/04)

The recipe.... 

'Perth AHB Czech Pills'... ever tried a Trumer Pills?

OG 1.050

7kg IMC Pilsner Malt
1kg Hoepfner Vienna
500g carapills
Maybe some Melanoidin (about 2% to give that decoction malt flavour - I'm just worried how this will affect the colour)

Colour - 3.5 EBC... about as light as you can get

Mash @ 67deg for 50mins
Mash out @ 75deg using HERMS for 10 mins

90 min boil

22 IBU of Northern Brewer @ 60mins
+ A secret blend (only to be known by those present) of Hallertau & Saaz for flavour & aroma

Yeast - WLP 800 - Pilsner lager strain from the Czech Republic

See everyone on Sat.
Asher for now


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/9/04)

The secret of the blend will be safe with me. I never remember my Saturdays. Looking forward to it.

Hey Big D, did the ESB I posted you get there?


----------



## big d (23/9/04)

no not here yet simon.
hopefully end of this week or next week.fingers crossed.


----------



## deebee (24/9/04)

Getting very excited.

Erm... not sure how to ask this, but Asher will there be a telly handy? Don't want to be howled down by non-AFL lovers but I wouldn't mind keeping one eye on the score. It is the grand final after all.

I have a little portable I could bring if your telly is not in the brewery. Let me know...


----------



## barfridge (24/9/04)

I was wondering that too deebee. Gotta see the lions win


----------



## Batz (24/9/04)

Really <_< :angry:


----------



## Asher (24/9/04)

dont worry guys....
I'm sure I'll be able to rig something up.....

How about 109cm's of plasma!

Asher for now ^_^


----------



## Asher (24/9/04)

Plenty of beer here too...

Ashers Tasting Menu:
American Pale Ale
Kirin german lager
Maerzen
GT rice lager
Hefeweizen
Stout
Strong sweet cider

Shit We've got some drinking to do!


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/9/04)

Excellent. Don't let those greedy buggers finish the GT lager before I get there, that has my name on it.

Deebee, want me to bring some VB to go with that TV?


----------



## deebee (24/9/04)

Yes please Lurker. That sounds nice.


----------



## Asher (24/9/04)

I've got a can of Carlton Mid that someone left here...
Usual story..... they bring round crap as a token gesture to suck down copious quantities of my beer...

Asher for now


----------



## barfridge (24/9/04)

I know all about that one asher 

It explains the 5 bottles of Tooheys New that are polluting my fridge. They had one out of the 6-pack to appear polite, then proceeded to get stuck into the homebrew.

Shall I bring this along as some sort of booby prize?


----------



## Doc (24/9/04)

barfridge said:


> I know all about that one asher
> 
> It explains the 5 bottles of Tooheys New that are polluting my fridge. They had one out of the 6-pack to appear polite, then proceeded to get stuck into the homebrew.


 geez, tell me about it. Was wondering why I was running out of room in the bottle fridge. Did some investigating and someone had dumped VB and Sterling in there  . Gone now (as weed killer)  

Doc


----------



## devilsaltarboy (24/9/04)

Im looking forward to it Asher the missus is dropping me off at 12 so no need to dive or worry about stumbling to public transport and ill be bringing a keg of my pale ale which I think is really smooth drinking. Cu tomorow guys


----------



## barfridge (26/9/04)

Well I finally made it home, after giving up waiting for a taxi, and staggering the final 4km.

I'd just like to say a huge thanks to Asher and his wonderful partner for hosting the day! I really couldn't ask for better hosts.

And also thanks to everyone else for the wonderful beers they bought along, and for being so polite about my brews 

I'm looking forward to the next one


----------



## Guest Lurker (26/9/04)

What an excellent day. Very well hosted by Asher and Lou. Huge range of beers to try including a number of award winners. And Ashers brew beast is even shinier in the flesh, especially with the burners roaring. As was obvious, thats the drunkest I have been since the last brewday, apologies to anyone if I did or said anything (shouted anything) unacceptable.

And a special message to those who wagered I wouldnt make it to Bayswater on the mountain bike:


Um......I guess I owe you a beer. Technically, I, my bike, two glass jugs and a bottle of Deebees beer did get home with out any third party assistance.

But a chunk of skin, and some alcohol diluted blood got left on the Graham Farmer Freeway bridge after I clipped a bollard while executing a somewhat optimistic island hopping manoeuvre and went over the handlebars.

Looking forward to the next one, but I might talk Fleur into picking me up.


----------



## Asher (26/9/04)

Good to see you made it home..... safely GL !
Same goes Barfridge... I think I have a Ribooza head ache!

It was a ripper of a brew day alright. I don't remember tasting a bad beer all day.
Unfortunately I was too buisy to get many snap shots of the action, bit I recon this one sums it up prety well...

The lager is in the fridge fermenting away. Its going to be a hazey number though....I forgot to add the Kopafloc to the boiler  
Its also quite a bit darker than I'd hoped, The Melaniodin must have been quite a bit darker than the figures I used in Promash

Pic: Guest Lurker is on the left (skin still intact)..., Deebee is 'feeling' the aroma

Asher for now


----------



## deebee (26/9/04)

And what an aroma it was!

Great day Asher. Many thanks to you and Lou for putting on a top gig. Lots of great beer. I was even impressed with the kit beers I tasted.

Lurker, Glad to know the stubbie of threecan thriller made it home safely. No guarantees it won't send you blind. Sorry to hear about your skin.


----------



## JasonY (26/9/04)

Sounds like a great day wish I could have made it  Look forward to seeing what pics you took and the next perth day out!


----------



## Goat (26/9/04)

Thanks Asher and Lou - I had a great day..... and I can remember at least 2/3 of it !! 

(having a little difficulty with hydration levels at the moment)


----------



## devilsaltarboy (26/9/04)

Thanks for a great day Asher
The next day at uni was rather hazy but it was well worth it.
That Dunkleweizen was bloody good. Look forward to more drunken affairs right after I switch to my backup liver.


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/9/04)

Hey Asher

Hows the AHB Trumer Dunkel Pils fermenting?


----------



## Asher (29/9/04)

AHB cloudy trumer dunkel...
We forgot the flocculent as well as understating the melanoidin colour

Why?
GL was too busy shouting
deebee was too busy sniffing
Sarah and Toby were still busy working on the mashing concept to worry about detail
DAB was busy wondering whether the dunkelweizen was alcoholic or not
Trash mash Al was disposing of 10 litres of American ale anyway he could...
Goat was temporarily blinded from staring at the shiny brewery for too long
Barfridge was sitting down the other end of the table dishing up 12% ciders!.... 

Alls good with fermentation though...

Dropped temp to 18deg @ Pitched 4 litres of starter onto the 40 litres of wort early Sat night.
By Sunday morning, the first signs of fermentation were visible. (circles of foam appearing on surface). Dropped temp down to 12deg over the next 24 hours as high krausen was reached. Has been fermenting away nicely @ 12 deg ever since....
Expecting fermentation to take ~ 2 weeks. then I'll rack off into kegs for cold conditioning.
Will CP fill bottles for everyone before the next get together. Hopefully the prolonged CCing will help it clear...

Jason, I believe you place was nominated for the next do.... unanimous vote in your absence   :lol: 

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (29/9/04)

Asher said:


> Jason, I believe you place was nominated for the next do.... unanimous vote in your absence   :lol:


 Fine by me, just bought a huge 10 seater outdoor setting and have a huge new patio by the kegerator  plenty of room to brew and drink out of the sun. 

Look forward to tasing the dunkel (and that ESB lurker!)


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/9/04)

Theres a couple of ESBs set aside as a bonus in your Christmas case Mr Y.


----------

